# Mixing steatocranus



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I am setting up a 125G - 72*18 footprint - and have the following fish in separate tanks right now - steatocranus irvinei - 1M1F - male ~ 3.5" and some steatocranus tinanti - 6 pieces. I would like to put them together with ~12 congo tetras and some riverine synodontis and was wondering if anyone had experience mixing the 2 steatocranus and if anything else in this set-up might be incompatible. The synodontis I have for potential mix are pardalis, decorus, flavitaeniata and brichardi.
There will be lots of rockwork, filtration and flow as my plan was to have several powerheads creating good current across the bottom of the tank. 
Thanks for any comments / feedback.
Al


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My biggest concern would be hybridization.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

That was also one of my concerns but I thought there was enough difference between the fish that it would be negligible?? The synos might make it irrelevant but it remains a valid point. Anyone else have any thoughts/experience on the potential for hybridization with these??


----------

